# Badly injured fantail



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Hiya folks.

Went to feed my two fantails today, and I found one dead, and the other as shown. I'm guessing they had a serious domestic after living together for a couple of weeks. I put Frederico in a separate wee clean tank with a helping of stress coat and some food (all of which he ate). I'm now out of stress coat, so will need to get more, so is there anything else I can do or buy to help him? He looks pretty bad to me. I'm guessing it's good that he ate all the food though?



















So what do you think? Reckon he'll make it? 

Thank you!


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

hey hun one of my fan tails was in the exact same state as yours is in now and i can happily report is still with us and happily swimming about. as long as he doesnt get too stressed and is given enough time to recoop he should be ok. at least he is eating fine. just keep an eye on him.

glad to see you actually havent seen you on for a while hun xx


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

You could try some Esha 2000 or theres API Melafix

Ive used both in the past with really good results. Keep up the Stress Coat, frequent water changes, keep an eye on your water parameters etc. 

Good luck, and I really hope he gets better...let us know how it goes : victory:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

mariekni said:


> hey hun one of my fan tails was in the exact same state as yours is in now and i can happily report is still with us and happily swimming about. as long as he doesnt get too stressed and is given enough time to recoop he should be ok. at least he is eating fine. just keep an eye on him.
> 
> glad to see you actually havent seen you on for a while hun xx


Yay, thanks Marie. I'm glad to know my wee Frederico might have a chance.



Tarn~Totty said:


> You could try some Esha 2000 or theres API Melafix
> 
> Ive used both in the past with really good results. Keep up the Stress Coat, frequent water changes, keep an eye on your water parameters etc.
> 
> Good luck, and I really hope he gets better...let us know how it goes : victory:


 Thanks very much for that, I'll get some when I get more stress coat. Will let you know how he does, and hopefully I'll be able to post a pic of him all better


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

How big is his tank? Is he alone now? What do you use to filter the tank? Do you use dechlorinator? What are the water test results?

he looks bad, make sure you get some treatment and get him treated soon, he should pull through.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Nasty. :gasp:

I'd add some Melafix (anti-bacterial) and Pimafix (anti-fungal) as a preventative measure. Be sure to keep the water clean with regular water changes as that will help him heal. : victory:


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

keep us updated on the little fella hun :2thumb:


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

totally as trillian said. API also do master test kits and specific test kits. masters can be expensive tho so to minimise costs i would go for ammonia and nitrites test kits as these will affect fish first if left unchecked. if you do any major water changes then it is possible you may see some elevations in what you are testing for tho so long as your biological filtration is fine (don't wash filter sponges in tap water) the these will return to normal soon enough.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've got and am doing all the things you've all mentioned! Except anti fungal. Will get that tomorrow (didn't think of that. D'oh!) He's still holding up so far. Hope he makes it, I'm so fond of Frederico  

Will let you know how he is tomorrow.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope he recovers ok. : victory:


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

Id put some bacteria control solution in, or some aquarium salt and maybe some whitespot medicine.

not sure if he has whitespot but when fish get really stressed they get it, and if hes quite ill anyway it might push him over the edge. Best of luck!


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

with so many medications and possible brands please read the contra indictions on bottles as some may not be compatible and cause more damage, tho saying that salt wouldn't do any harm. have used food grade salt at rate of 2g per litre with no problems. tho supa have tonic salts and not sure of dosage but read everything carefully for Frederico's sake


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks again peeps. Will make sure I double check all dosages and instructions. It's such a shame this happened, Frederico had been doing really well. Should never have got company for him...

Must be a loner, bless him


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Thanks again peeps. Will make sure I double check all dosages and instructions. It's such a shame this happened, Frederico had been doing really well. Should never have got company for him...
> 
> Must be a loner, bless him


I was gutted when Fluffy died


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW thats some nasty internal bleeding. treat with melafix...nothing can fix the internal bleeding but it SHOULD heal internal wounds which could stop the bleeding lol if that makes sense.

its brilliant that hes eating so just hold out, keepo water clean maybe add an extra air pump and u should be good :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks again folks. He's still going strong, still eating. Got a good look at him today, and it looks like most of his tail fins are actually gone. Poor thing. Will they grow back if/when he recovers? Don't really know much about injured fish. They seem so small and fragile in a way, that you can't imagine them recovering from something really bad.

I have him in one of those medium sized plastic tanks with the vented lid that I had spare. Not sure of the volume, but it's about 12" long x 6" wide and maybe 8 inches water depth, and I have an internal filter in there that is for slightly bigger tanks, so along with water changes it's staying really clean. Wanted to put him in something smaller and completely clean, with no gravel or anything else that might harbour bacteria etc, hence why I took him out his usual tank. Think this is giving him enough room for the moment? He certainly looks like he has heaps of room, but then, he looks smaller without fins


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

try using this forum too Fish Keeping Forum we have used it before and they were really helpful


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

I might be wrong but can I see whitespot on the second picture?

If he recovers his tail will grow back yes  And he'll be absolutely fine in that smaller tank while you 'fix' him, much better that he's in a basic tank that can't harbour 'bad' bacteria. Is the internal filter in the tank fully cycled? (Apologies if you've already mentioned it, only skim read).

Good luck and hopefully he'll pull through, quite incredible what fish can tolerate!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for that Amy.

The filter's good Lego, no need for apologies, hadn't mentioned that already  Not sure if he has whitespot, but Quailpower recommended using whitespot medication anyway, since he's obviously extra stressed out just now, so I'm going to get some in the morning. He's still holding up well. If he recovers from this I'm going to be extra bummed when he does die, after caring for him that bit more.

I'm quite honestly amazed that he is still okay and eating normally. I wouldn't have thought it. When I first found him like this I assumed he was dead since the other was, and he wasn't moving at all. It was only when I slid the tank out from the wall that he moved a bit!


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

surprising how hardy these fish are. when we was pumping water out of our tank one of ours got stuck on the end of the tube. his face was really bad just like your little one is now and he recovered. called him tickle he got really bullied once he was out in the pond something pecked his eyes out!! :gasp: he is still alive now happily swimming about. he's even chasing the females about rying to breed with them :lol2: they can survive much more than we think they can!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everybody, but unfortunately Frederico has died. Checked on him a little while ago, and he's no longer swimming about. So that's a bit of a bummer, was really hoping he'd get better.

Thanks again for all the advice peeps.
RIP little fishy


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

:gasp: So sorry to hear this hun. You tried your best for him/her xx


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww thankies. It's such a pity, he was getting along fine until I decided to get him a friend! Ah well. If I get anymore, I'll get as many as I'm getting all at once I think.


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

R.I.P Fredrico


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks hun


----------

